# Rocky Mountain Carve; kaufen??



## egozent (29. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich war gestern in nem Bike-Shop und hab dort ein Rocky Mountain Carve entdeckt.

Daten: 

Modell: Carve
Farbe: gelb/rot
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber
Dämpfer: Fox
Ausstattung: Shimano LX/XT
Bremsen: Shimano Deore V-Brakes
Preis: 1749

Der Händler meinte, es wäre ein 2003er Modell. Doch im Internet konnte ich es so nicht finden. Sogar die 2003er Modelle haben bereits Scheibenbremsen.
Er meinte, es hätte mal 2399 gekostet und sie hätten es nun auf 1749 reduziert, da es weg muß. Im Laufe der Gespräche ging er auf 1449 runter (Hörnchen + Trinkflaschenhalterung).
Irgendwie bin ich nun ein wenig skeptisch. Ist das ein guter Preis? Ist das Rad gut?
Wenn ich es kaufen möchte, dann müßte ich es morgen tun, da es sonst wohl weg ist.
Was meint ihr?

egozent


----------



## Phil Claus (30. August 2004)

Hi Egozent,

das von Dir in Erwägung gezogene Bike ist ein 2002 Rocky Mountain Carve, was damals für Euro 2.190,00 angeboten wurde. Es handelt sich um ein gutes Bike, welches serienmässig mit einer 3" Marzocchi MX 80 Coil ausgestattet wurde. Die Preisgestaltung solltest Du mit Deinem Händler direkt klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egozent (30. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Egozent,
> 
> das von Dir in Erwägung gezogene Bike ist ein 2002 Rocky Mountain Carve, was damals für Euro 2.190,00 angeboten wurde. Es handelt sich um ein gutes Bike, welches serienmässig mit einer 3" Marzocchi MX 80 Coil ausgestattet wurde. Die Preisgestaltung solltest Du mit Deinem Händler direkt klären.




Hi Phil Claus,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Wenn es sich also um ein 2002er Modell handelt, dann scheint es wohl ein Ladenhüter zu sein..
Deine Angabe bezüglich "Marzocchi" trifft aber nicht zu. Es hat eine andere Komponente.
Und nun? Ist dies ein günstiger Preis? Oder für ein 2002er zuviel?

Gruß, egozent


----------



## Phil Claus (30. August 2004)

Hi Egozent,

falls das Bike eine 2001 Gabel hat, handelt es sich um einen Bestand, welcher damals für einen Händlerverband hergestellt wurde. Ob der genannte Preis zu hoch für ein 2002er Modell ist musst Du selbst entscheiden. Vielleicht hat Dein Händler auch noch "Preisgestaltungsfreiraum".

Good luck


----------

